# Bought a Tegu today!!!



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 17, 2013)

So after doing a lot of research about Tegus I finally decided to buy one. I bought a black and white tegu, will be here Thursday. 
Im so excited!! The breeder sent me a picture today after we got done chatting on phone about particulars


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2013)

Very cool! I love b/w tegus! 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2013)

My grandson has one of those, but quite a bit bigger than the one in the picture. The whole family has to vacate the house after the creature has pooped. It's quite smelly!!!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 17, 2013)

O wow that is a big one. 
Mine is just a yearling, or maybe even younger. I wanted the smallest one so I could really socialize with it as it grows 
Its going to be put in a 20" wide and 5 feet long enclosure, with front sliding plexidoors.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 17, 2013)

My grandson's is a very nice animal. I'm sure you're going to enjoy yours, but keep after taming it. Don't let weeks go by with no interaction.


----------



## NicoleB26 (Dec 17, 2013)

So cool! My boyfriend has 3 they are very cool....enjoy!


----------



## BrinnANDTorts (Dec 17, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> My grandson's is a very nice animal. I'm sure you're going to enjoy yours, but keep after taming it. Don't let weeks go by with no interaction.



O I won't  none of my animals go a day without interaction. My torts get held every day, soaked, feed and loved on. My plan is for my Tegu (who will be named Oreo) to be my shoulder buddy. Cruise my room with me, the house. I'm going to try and potty train him


----------



## kathyth (Dec 17, 2013)

Very cool! I don't know anything about them, but he looks super!
Enjoy!


----------

